# Kona Hot?



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

This is really a wanted ad. I'm looking for a 19" Kona Hot '93, '94, '95, '96 whatever. I would like one in good cond but anything would do as if necessary i could just get it resprayed. So if any of you fellow retrobikers have one they want to sell or know of someone who may sell one then you would make me a very happy man.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hhhmmm... kona hot.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

I've got one but it's not for sale. Thought this pic might wet yer whistle though.

I too wanted a HOT in a bad way. Check Craigslist. Bought mine there last summer. Good luck - they are scarce. I think I saw one on http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=c532bcf8d43a3e6340ebcb36ef2ef3e5
18" though.


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Hot*

Hey there Top_Ring thats very nice. Was originally the Stars and Bars one i was looking for but decided that i would take any of them really. Sorry where did you say you lived again?


----------



## geoff82 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yummy! Stars and Bars has to be one of the best paint jobs ever, the fact that it's on a nicely welded 853 frame is too much. I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant one!

Hi Haggis, followed you over from Retrobike!


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Hot*

Yeah the Stars and Bars is my top priority but am really fond of the Hot from '94 (i think)with the tange prestige fluted downtube. Was planning a mad paintjob for it like the ones on Rodys' website (unless its the Stars and Bars of course). Check his site out Geoff, you can get a link to it from his profile on retrobike. let me know what you think.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

haggis1978 said:


> Yeah the Stars and Bars is my top priority but am really fond of the Hot from '94 (i think)with the tange prestige fluted downtube. Was planning a mad paintjob for it like the ones on Rodys' website (unless its the Stars and Bars of course). Check his site out Geoff, you can get a link to it from his profile on retrobike. let me know what you think.


a 91 hot in red. like the one w/ a rigid ti P2 fork reviewed by bicycling mag.


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*'91 Hot*

Think Geoff narrowly missed out on one of those '91 Hots' just the other day over on retrobike. Was a stunning looking bike and definitely what spurred me into my pursuit of one.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Haggis - you have a PM


----------



## geoff82 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, as I am led to believe the 91 hasn't yet been sold but was ever so slightly out of my price range. Damn! Hate the AU$/GB£ exchange rate!

I'll check out Rody's website, sounds good. Google didn't lead me there, so not seen it yet.

As for the fluted Tange downtube, I believe that was on the 95 model. Niiiiiice frame!


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Rodys' Site*

rodys' site is www.groovycycleworks.com he's got a 29er single speed with rigid forks on his home page with a mad pink, blue and green polka dot theme going on and i think it looks just magic.


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Kona Hot*

Still looking.....


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*hot*

bump


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Seriously, bumping for an unpaid wanted ad is not cool.

On topic, the shop I used to work out sold a ton of Hots. I wonder where they went. We would bring Hots and Explosifs in unpainted and would paint them, and sometimes changes the bosses to use roller cams.


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Eh?*

Didnt realise you had to pay for a wanted ad!! Thats a bit much is it not. I can understand if you are advertising to sell something but come on....paying for a wanted ad....in a forum?!?! Am merely trying to enlist the help of other forum members to find a bike i've been wanting for 11 years


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The FAQ is at the top of the forum, but the Mods cut us slack since we all want stuff here. The problem is bumping. My thought is that if you want to "bump" your request, add some new content. bumpity bump bump is a wast of people's time. Just my .02$.

And now for meat - decaling those fluted Hots was a pain in the chute.


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Your .02$*

Well if you are not a Mod then you can keep your .02$ and get a life!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*OK , thats enough..*



haggis1978 said:


> Well if you are not a Mod then you can keep your .02$ and get a life!


 Bushpig is correct.....time fo Rumpfy to lock this one down.:thumbsup: ...haggis, just bump your way outa here.:nono: ...


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Wow*

Wow its like getting your knuckles rapped from your mum, c ya i'm gone :thumbsup: ps get it up ye


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Before i go*

But before i go, this whole i'm telling my mummy on you attitude is wrong, i mean come on what age are you? i was unaware that you were not allowed to post this type of ad and also unaware that it would offend so many of my fellow mtb'ers. Get a grip! if my posting in this section was so wrong then the Mods would have picked it up before now, afterall as bushpig put it, the Mods let us get away with this as we are all looking for that something special that we crave so who are you stan4bikes to try and refer this post to a Mod? AND who is bushpig to comment on what i am doing especially after basically saying by his own admission that he does the same! i say again GET IT UP YE! :madmax:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Who are bushpig and Stan? Merely respected members of the forum with lots to offer.

Ok, I formally nominate haggis1978 as the new crazyfred of the forum.

Fred, I'm just yankin' on ye chain. You had your moments at first but now...well, we don't hear enough from you. When are you going to post your Klein on the official thread? As far as Kona content, I have to say I haven't ridden a Kona since the early 90's, it was an Explosif, and rather liked it's ride.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

haggis1978 said:


> AND who is bushpig to comment on what i am doing especially after basically saying by his own admission that he does the same! i say again GET IT UP YE! :madmax:


I have never made a "bump" post in this forum or in any others because "bump" posts are lame.

Anyway it isn't about telling on you, it is about respect for the forum and its rules and practices.

Get it up ye? WTF. Chill bro and have some courtesy.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Anyway it isn't about telling on you, it is about respect for the forum and its rules and practices.
> 
> Get it up ye? WTF. Chill bro and have some courtesy.


And more importantly..respect for your fellow mountain bikers.

(I do kinda like that "get it up ye" thing, how would that look as a signature?)


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Ok am chilled*

ok am chilled. maybe overeacting a bit as i'm a bit stressed. i'm offshore at the moment stuck on an oil rig in the middle of the north sea in a howling storm and hence unable to get home when i'm supposed to. Am not making excuses thats just the way it is. i apologise for offending anyone because as i said i was not aware that you were not allowed to post this type of ad and on other forums that i am a member of there does not seem to be a problem with bumping. As for bushpig, i did not take his criticisms of me very well especially when he said he was just getting his .02$ in. i hope all is forgiven. now who is crazyfred? and yes 'get it up ye' would make a good signature :thumbsup:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Crazy Fred is a guy who made quite a splash on his introduction to VRC. He made some statements that weren't correct about Kleins and then proceeded to tell some very knowledgeable people they didn't know what they were talking about (and he insulted my screen name, clothing, and bike too). Someone in another thread said, "Don't do a Crazy Fred on me, ok?"

Fred later apologized and said that he reacted poorly (and then in another Klein thread that got pretty hot, think downtube size, I said, 'For heavens sakes, fred managed to cool down, why can't we?'). So now I enjoy when Fred periodically pops his virtual noggin' into this forum.

Here is a post I made about fred:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3539424&postcount=26

Anyways Haggis, that's what the reference was and many of us have said a thing or two we might not have meant the way it came out. Welcome to VRC!

Pin-Goo-Wee-Nee

P.S. Stuck on an oil rig with all those men, are you sure, "Get it up ye" is a good sig? Just asking....:skep:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

haggis1978 said:


> ok am chilled. maybe overeacting a bit as i'm a bit stressed. i'm offshore at the moment stuck on an oil rig in the middle of the north sea in a howling storm and hence unable to get home when i'm supposed to. Am not making excuses thats just the way it is. i apologise for offending anyone because as i said i was not aware that you were not allowed to post this type of ad and on other forums that i am a member of there does not seem to be a problem with bumping. As for bushpig, i did not take his criticisms of me very well especially when he said he was just getting his .02$ in. i hope all is forgiven. now who is crazyfred? and yes 'get it up ye' would make a good signature :thumbsup:


haggis..no harm done, we just like to protect the forum and members. We all need to be "slapped" down once in a while and it was just your turn


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Kleins*

Well i wont pretend to know everything about Kleins. I do have a '93 Sea and Sky which is just a dream of a bike though. Thanks for being understanding guys. It does get a bit stressful being stuck on a rig with for 2 weeks especially when its time to go home and 12meter high seas and 60 knot winds prohibit that. As for my ad the reason it was posted in the forum was that i felt i could reach more people that way and therefore stood more of a chance of finding a Teesdale built Hot. Still didnt realise you had to pay for a wanted ad tho. That concept is a bit alien to me. And ok maybe it was my turn to get *****slapped but i'm now aware of the rules of the forum and it wont happen again


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

haggis1978 said:


> I do have a '93 Sea and Sky which is just a dream of a bike


Post it!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

haggis1978 said:


> Thanks for being understanding guys. It does get a bit stressful being stuck on a rig with for 2 weeks especially when its time to go home and 12meter high seas and 60 knot winds prohibit that.


Man, had I known you were on the rigs I would have cut you some slack. A bunch of my riding buddies are in the oil business. That is a tough job.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I think I'm going to cry. I think we need a....


----------



## mtnbiker0316 (Nov 17, 2007)

i was able to get an old Schwinn Spitfire with 20inch wheels, any one know what era it is, its a Chicago one, looks a lot like Stingray any one know anything about them?


----------



## edwin191 (Nov 22, 2007)

Haggis - check your PM


----------



## edwin191 (Nov 22, 2007)

haggis1978 said:


> Yeah the Stars and Bars is my top priority but am really fond of the Hot from '94 (i think)with the tange prestige fluted downtube. Was planning a mad paintjob for it like the ones on Rodys' website (unless its the Stars and Bars of course). Check his site out Geoff, you can get a link to it from his profile on retrobike. let me know what you think.


Haggis - I've got a 94 with the tange prestige fluted downtube, 19", in somewhat decent  condition. Drop me your email and I'll forward you some more pics...these were taken about 30 mins ago


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Haggis. I think you'd better grab this one or someone else will. Like me!


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

top_ring said:


> Haggis. I think you'd better grab this one or someone else will. Like me!


Or I will!


----------



## edwin191 (Nov 22, 2007)

So do most folks want just the frame or prefer to pick up the complete bike? I ordered mine new in 94 and have kept it in pristine condition ever since. All the XTR parts are original except for the chain, brake pads, and front brakes upgraded to v-brks when I had to replace the original 'zoke fork. 

Wheels were hand built at Winkel Wheels, rear is straight 14 gauge on the cog side, db 14/15 on the other with a Mavic 231 rim, XTR hub. Front is a db 14/15 with a Mavic 230 SBP rim and Ringle hub. In great shape, nearly new condition.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Heck, that is a _really_ well looked after Hot. How much riding have you done with it? Those XTR cranks are almost as new. Amazing....

EDIT: (Added comment) I was half joking when I said I'd have it, especially since I'm in Australia but I'm thinking that I may have to eat those words. I'm not sure how the Kona sizing works with my body either. Good grief, the bike's bloody immaculate. You should keep it and ride it.


----------



## edwin191 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Alex - I'd bet the bike has 5000 miles on it. I'm kinda particular with my stuff, usually give all my bikes (and motorcycle, boat, etc) a good going thru after every use. It did get ridden the mud 2 or 3 mud races back when it was pretty new...but I try to stay out of the mud.

Tnx on the compliments on the cranks...keeping the chain clean (or fresh once it wears a bit) will save the chain rings. and making sure the pedal cleats are aligned will save the heel scuffs. 

As for riding it, I've put 42 off road miles on it so far this week...and will put another 15-20 miles this morning. Gotta roll and hit the trail


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Wow*

Wow i need to get the web in my house, didnt even realise i had missed all this


----------



## geoff82 (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy hellballs, that is in amazing condition! Me wants! If only I hadn't spent my bike cash on a Bontrager... (well not really, I want both).


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to ressurect an old thread, but I have a question about Hot serial numbers. I have what I think is a 1993. The serial number is TET 609 C. My question is does the 'C' mean custom, or corrected, as in suspension corrected?


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

NOt sure what the C means but the TET with the E lower than the rest of the serial number means it was built by Tom Teesdale you lucky swine that you are  if its a '93 i don't think its suspension corrected but i may be wrong. What i do know is that Tom Teesdale built the Hots up until '95 and from '94 onwards the geometry hasn't changed on Kona xc hardtails meaning that a '94 kilauea has the same geometry as a 2007 Kula but the geometry on your '93 will be different than on a '94. For '96 they were built by Altitude cycles in Chico CA which was Jeff Lindsey who used to be Mountain Goat. Lets see some pics of yours anyway bud, incidentally the stars and bars up above is mine now so i got what i wanted in the end


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

mrjustin007 said:


> Sorry to ressurect an old thread, but I have a question about Hot serial numbers. I have what I think is a 1993. The serial number is TET 609 C. My question is does the 'C' mean custom, or corrected, as in suspension corrected?


I would recommend asking Tom Teesdale what the C means, rather than Kona.

If it is a 1993 frame, it isn't so-called suspension-corrected. One way of telling is that a 1993 frame has the cutout dropouts like the one shown below, 1994 onwards don't have those dropouts and are suspension-corrected. Of course, the only way to tell for sure is for you to post a picture of your nice bike on this website. Keeping it to yourself is just selfish.:nono:


----------



## cyclesoflife (Apr 4, 2004)

*So you were the one who won that frame on...*

the Bay. You got it for a great price :thumbsup: .

I was tempted to bid on it too but right now I am looking for something I can use an 80 mm travel front fork on the front without changing the geometry too much.

I would e mail Tom T and see what he says about the serial number. I did e mail him about 2 weeks ago with questions about the frame but he never got back to me.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, that was me, I was aliitle hesitant to bid, too. Mainly due to the listed size and 1 1/4 headtube reference. But it all worked out in the end. I'll post pics, but its just the frame right now. Its currently having the missing cable stop brazed back on.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

mrjustin007 said:


> Yep, that was me, I was aliitle hesitant to bid, too. Mainly due to the listed size and 1 1/4 headtube reference. But it all worked out in the end. I'll post pics, but its just the frame right now. I'll post some pics later tonite. Its currently having the missing cable stop brazed back on.


$71 for a Teesdale Hot??? 

It is indeed a 1993 frame.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are a few pics - You can see the repaired cable stop.


















Plans - New powdercoat - maybe a white to black fade.
Project 2 Fork - Powdercoated to match frame.
New Decals
XT 7 speed drivetrain
I'm kind of undcided as to the Seatpost/stem/Handlebar, go vintage or go new. I really like the new Crank Brothers products, but I already have Control Tech Seatpost & Stem and a Hyperlight bar.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Recieved a reply from TET, thanks Tom! The C means custom, either geometry or brazeons.


----------

